# GM Credit card with No limit on points????



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I just got my GM credit card and think that it might be useful...
I hear the OLD GM cards were better?
The Newest GM cards looks like that the can give yea a MAX
of $1000-$3000 off of a New GM Car.Depends on the car?
Just wondering do you good people like your card,I know that there
in nooooo Limmited on POINTS whatever that means if you cannot use them?
What is it 1 dollar you spend and you get 1 point?
Thanks to all of yea that got the card....JohnnyT


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

johnnytuinal said:


> I just got my GM credit card and think that it might be useful...
> I hear the OLD GM cards were better?
> The Newest GM cards looks like that the can give yea a MAX
> of $1000-$3000 off of a New GM Car.Depends on the car?
> ...


I had an old GM card, and have not used it sine I bought my GTO, but after everything totaled out I got 3800 off of my GTO thanks to the old cards my wife and I had been using. The new card I am not using currently, as I have been mostly using a chase BP card for 5% back on gasoline. Also I got my eyes set on a challenger, maybe a camaro or shelby, but I really think I am going Callenger so I wont probalbly pursue another GM card. However if you are only a GM guy, and tend to buy new cars, I cannot think of one reason not to have a GM card as it was a no-brainer when I was purchasing my goat. That is an A+ card right there from my experience. Hint if you don't pay off your credit card your paying for someone else's car discount  Good Luck on the bargain hunt!!!


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

well I have only mostly Stang Gts but I felt maybe I can get a good deal with a camaro or something,or instead of getting a car you can get 1% back I think....
Ford don't have a credit card but Mopar does.
I have been useing Continenal Airline miles with my Chase card,if nice to upgrade to 1st class all the time lol.......
But I will give GM a chance for now...JT


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got the old card, and used it in Jan of '06 on my GTO. Got $3200 off.

I could have gotten that much off a Cavalier or an Aveo, it doesn't matter.

Strange thing, last year, GM sent me new cards, with a "new" number as well. They said it was "improved". I refused it, and guess what?? I can't refuse it, the new benefit for members is mandatory.

So far, I have refused to use it. I have my original card and number, and it's good until '08. At that time I'll need to make a decision I guess. My gut tells me I will be screwed out of the unlimited rebates (up to $3500) on any GM vehicle, but I haven't been able to find anyone to talk to at GM card that will tell me.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had my GM card since they started in the mid 90's. I was sent the new "World" card last year to replace my blue card which wasn't due to expire until 2008. I called last year and confirmed the reward program still works the same as the old card. Returns 5% on all purchases in the form of earnings toward the purchase of a new GM car/truck. Has an annual cap of $500 for earnings and total earnings can accumulate for 7 years before they begin to disappear. I've used the earning reward twice since activating the "GM World Card" in April of 2006. 

Every year since 03' I've receive a time limited bonus incentive to use from the GM card in addition to the earnings in the account. The bonus amount and terms change with each years offer and vehicles covered. On my 06 GTO purchase this past March it was $1000 GM card bonus, plus the earnings I had in the account. Last year it was a $2000 GM card bonus plus earnings for the wife's 06 Torrent. In 05 the offer was to pump the account up to $3000 no matter what I had in earnings. I used that to purchase my son's 1st car in combination with the cars $4000 rebate that year (with tax, title and tags applied I paid about 60% of the cars MSRP to drive away). I recall they did the pump up in 03 to $2500 when I bought the wife a Trailblazer, but recall in 00 with the S-10 Extreme and 99 Grand Prix they were straight earnings with no GM card bonus in addition to the cards earnings.

I believe the new cards have several options in how the earnings can be used and how the earning are calculated. Check the links for details. Dig into each program and you'll find they limit what type purchases pay an earning and both limit the reward amount you can use for a new GM car purchase. The old card does not have those limitations.

GM Biz Card
http://www.firstusa.com/cgi-bin/web...m_bizcard_ch&page=cont&mkid=6F6V&msc=Z0074838

GM Flex Card
http://www.gmflexcard.com/q1flex/?pf=gmflexcardpromo&mkt=037


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Well when I go to the GM website it seems that all the cars and trucks are.
Redemption Allowance: $1,000 -$3500.
Does that mean that I can only use $1000-$3500 of my Points???
Or is that a bonus plus our Points????
This is one very confusing card....JohnnyT


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The redemption allowance for your FlexCard is the max amount you can use your reward earnings toward lowering the price of a new vehicle purchase. 

The bonuses I wrote about are sent to select individuals that have the old card (may go to people with the FlexCard, don't have one so I'm not sure) once a year and must be used within a specific period of time on specific models.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

If you want to buy a GM car and get the
$2000 redemption allowance with the GM Card.
You will have to spend $66,000...........
I guess thats not a bad deal if you spend alot.
I think I rather go with the Flyer Clubs like
Continenal where they will give you 15,000 miles the first time you use the card...
But at $2000 over 7 years I think many will be able to do it with the GM Card as long as you pay and have no balances on our accounts......JohnnyT


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

JT,
Your getting a clear picture on how the new GM card really screws you when you want to cash in those earnings for a new GM vehicle purchase. Yea, they have options like 1% toward the purchase of any manufactures car or 1% cash back, but that's chump change. The knock on the old program was the annual limit and it was only good toward a new GM vehicle, but why else have a GM card and we get to use all the earnings in the account without a cap when purchasing. 

As for GM rebates, they are applied to the purchase after the 3T's are added to the negotiated price, then the GM Card earnings and any GM Card bonus $ are deducted to determine the amount due at signing. Trade in $ and down payment are also deducted after the 3T's are added. 

Also be aware that GM has been running a little know program call the "Conquest Incentive" to attract owners of non-GM vehicles. If it's still in effect, there is a set value based on what car or truck your purchasing. I got $500 off my GTO because I bought my son a Mazda 3 last year and used the registration which is in my name. In 06 I used the title of my laid up Triumph TR-7 to qualify when I purchased the Torrent for $500 off that deal. I've seen it as high as $1000. The way it works, all you need to do is show a title or current registration in your name (or the name of the purchaser of the new vehicle) for any other manufacture other than a GM brand and you qualify. You do not have to trade that car or truck in on the purchase. I'm not sure if they are still running that program, try a google search on it to see.

Red


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Just bear in mind the following:

no millionaire ever made their fortune off of credit card bonus points.

surveys show that the average consumer spends 15 to 20 percent more whenever they use plastic vice cash (25 to 35 percent more at fast food places such as McDonalds ... why do you think they now accept credit cards???). Yes, spending benjamins HURTS. What that translates to is that EVEN if you pay your balance in full each month (which most americans are not disciplined enough to do), you will still spend a MINIMUM of about $2250* a year MORE if you use your plastic for all your expenditures than if you used cash. That's not including the interest you pay if you DON'T pay your balance in full. 

*based on spending 15K a year, (which you do if you make at least 40K a year) and assuming you're frugal enough to be at the lower end of the overspending scale.
you are not "getting over on the banks" when you get a $500 discount here and there based on registration info. 

You'd be better off if you budgeted all your expenditures each month, and stuck to the budget, and didn't use credit cards, and pocketed the extra money you DIDN'T spend each year. 2250, in my book, is better than 500. No, it's not a discount, so all your money's going to the car company ... but so what.

BTW.... don't EVEN get me started on the home mortgage "Deduction" and how "smart" that is ...


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Well I had a Citi Bank American Airlines card and have at least 300,000 miles on it,I don't want the miles as a free trip but I do use them as Upgrades to
1st Class.And I really don't fly as much but still nice to have them banked....Just looking at Chase Continennal,they give yeaaa 15,000 miles off the bat with the first purchase,not a bad card.......
Most people have credit cards and hope that they pay in Full each month like I do,thats how I screw the companys lol and get miles.
But as I was saying most have credit cards and they are not getting a thing in return and many have a higher rate.
But I still think if you spend that much it would be good to get a GM card.Reason is that its free and the Points say with yea for 7 years.
And if you do get a GM card you can get 1000-3500 points on a selected car if you spend between 50,000 and 100,000 in the 7 years..
Yes I rather pay cash for many things,when I go shopping I am always pulling out $100 dollar bills and the casher has to see if they are real lol....
But many Bills I rather pay online with a credit card so I can get some points or miles.
But as of now I think I will use my GM card because I am always paying it in full each month,,,,sorry about my spelling its the wine lol....JT


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

The only way to responsibly use a credit card IMHO, whatever type of card you prefer, is $0 yearly fee, and pay off the card every month for $0 interest charge. 

Let the card companies make their money off the vendors you patronize, and the poor unfortunates that can't discipline themselves.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I agree with yea
Pay off the cards and get the Points or miles
At least the GM card is free with no yearly fees.........I think I have been screwing the credit card company for years,they hate people like me that pays off the balance online lol...JT


----------

